# Alternative to a mouse for Photoshop



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Have recently got CS3 and I'm busy learning. One thing I've noticed is just how unatural (or is that un-natural) a mouse is for this kind of thing. I've seen tablets and pens in the shops.... is this the sort of thing that you 'pro' Photoshop guys use? If so, which one to go for. On the other hand it might just be that I'm crap with a mouse of course :lol:

Thanks


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

Firstly I would suggest improve you mouse work, if still no good, then try a Wacom http://www.wacom-europe.com/index2.asp?pid=107&lang=en I would however suggest you try one before buying; they are not cheap and still require a bit of time to get use to.

Whilst I use the Wacom Intous A4, I still find myself using the mouse for the quick job/correction.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

The Tablets can be a real pain to use, Mouse FTW for all Adobe Programs well for me any way


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

OK thanks, I guess once I get better with the pan and zoom keyboard shortcuts (in fact all the shortcuts) I'll find it better going LOL


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

g3rey said:


> Firstly I would suggest improve you mouse work, if still no good, then try a Wacom http://www.wacom-europe.com/index2.asp?pid=107&lang=en I would however suggest you try one before buying; they are not cheap and still require a bit of time to get use to.
> 
> Whilst I use the Wacom Intous A4, I still find myself using the mouse for the quick job/correction.


Pretty much echo the above. Improve your dexterity with the mouse before jumping to a tablet, the tablets are OK i have one but very rarely use it unless i am doing something particularly delicate.

If you do get one the wacom are the way to go, they aren't cheap but the cheap ones are not really up to the task!

Adobe used to do a demo at photography shows where they gave 2 photoshop whizzes identical tasks, one using the graphics tablet and 1 using a mouse both could do exactly the same task in the same time so it goes to show neither is better it's just preference.


----------

